# Creatine not a good idea for toning abs?



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright guys, I've just started loading on creatine that I've recently purchased, although I've been concentrating on my diet and cardio for around 3 weeks for holidays etc..

Will I loose all of my definition I've gained by taking creatine due to it's water retention?

Please provide knowledgeable feedback as I've been told 100 different things concerning this.

Cheers


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Well if you do and it bothers you then just stop using it. I personally don't notice any water, but then again I'm not in the single figures for bodyfat.


----------



## affordablesupplements (May 26, 2011)

not all forms of creatine cause you to retain water, which type of creatine are you using?


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea I'm 12% body fat, I've had a look out for a number of articles although I can't find much in-depth stuff concerning water retention.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

DanMac said:


> Alright guys, *I've just started loading on creatine* that I've recently purchased, although I've been concentrating on my diet and cardio for around 3 weeks for holidays etc..
> 
> Will I loose all of my definition I've gained by taking creatine due to it's water retention?
> 
> ...


No need to load it mate

Well I would look at the facts of creatine rather than what people 'think'

In simple terms, creatine draws water into the muscle cell, making the muscle often appear larger then before (nothing drastic). Creatine, as far as I'm aware, does not effect body fat levels. Increased bodyfat would 'loose your definition', creatine logically therefore shouldn't effect definition. I would say it could even HELP because the muscles will look fuller pulling the skin tighter around it, creatine MORE definition. (bare in mind that last statement is my own thinking, and not the facts).

In short, I wouldn't worry about it, concentrate on diet and training, creatine should not hinder progress, it should infact speed it up.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

affordablesupplements said:


> not all forms of creatine cause you to retain water, which type of creatine are you using?


It's a friends Creatine Monohydrate, although i'm purchasing USN's Monohydrate soon...



Matt 1 said:


> No need to load it mate
> 
> Well I would look at the facts of creatine rather than what people 'think'
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion mate! I'll stay on it and see how I get on in 4 weeks time (Holiday).


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

I *really* wouldn't worry about it - I use creatine monohydrate pretty much year-round and the only thing that occasionally blurs up my abs is FAT when diet isn't right.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

DanMac said:


> i'm purchasing USN's Monohydrate soon...


Before you do, compair the price to a bulk supplier.

For example, this stuff is fine, and it's cheap as chips: http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/creatine_monohydrate


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Before you do, compair the price to a bulk supplier.
> 
> For example, this stuff is fine, and it's cheap as chips: http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/creatine_monohydrate


I purchased some from a retailer already but had to return a product to them, so they're going to give me this and some BCAAs..

http://www.thehealthbay.com/usn-pure-creatine-monohydrate-500g-c-192-p-8680


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

A little update, stopped my loading period today and then weighed myself.

I've gained 3.5 pounds moving from 12 to 12 1/4.

I'm guessing this is as expected..


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Creatine increases Intracellular water, not subcutaneous (under the skin), it can be used continuously, cutting or bulking.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

RickMiller said:


> Creatine increases Intracellular water, not subcutaneous (under the skin), it can be used continuously, cutting or bulking.


Thanks a lot for your reply! I never knew that, so from that there's no problem in taking it cutting or bulking! Thanks


----------

